# Food Safety News - 11/27/2021



## daveomak.fs (Nov 27, 2021)

*More than 100 sick in Australia as oysters recalled*
By News Desk on Nov 27, 2021 12:03 am
Seven Australian states have recorded more than 100 Vibrio illnesses linked to raw oysters from South Australia. There are 56 people sick in South Australia since September and three have been hospitalized. Western Australia has 17 cases since late September, Victoria reported 31 illnesses since the first week of October and 15 infections have been... Continue Reading


*Conagra recalls Birds Eye tots because of consumer complaints of injuries*
By News Desk on Nov 26, 2021 05:04 pm
Reports of injuries have led Conagra Brands to recall certain lots of frozen Birds Eye broccoli tots because of small rocks and metal fragments in the product. “Conagra has received two reports to date of injury — dental damage — associated with the recalled product,” according to the company recall notice posted by the Food... Continue Reading


----------

